# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ամերիկյան համալսարան-բակալավր

## Alina96

Ինչ գիտեք ամերիկյան համալսարանի բացվելիք բակալավրի մասին?խնդրում եմ գրեք բոլոր մանրամասները,որոնց մասին տեղյակ եք :Wink: շնորհակալ եմ...

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ինչ գիտեք ամերիկյան համալսարանի բացվելիք բակալավրի մասին?խնդրում եմ գրեք բոլոր մանրամասները,որոնց մասին տեղյակ եքշնորհակալ եմ...


2013 -ին է բացվելու … Ցանկացած բաժին ընդունվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հանձնել TOEFL և մաթեմատիկա՝ համալսարանում, կարծեմ մարտ ամսին… Ֆակուլտետներն էլ կարծեմ բիզնեսս, լեզվաբանություն ու համակարգչային գիտություններ: Ավելի շատ ինֆո կայքում կլինիhttp://aua.am/ կամ էլ գնացեք համալսարան ու շտեք: էդպես ավելի հարմար է, նամանավանդ երբ որ ինֆոն ինտերնետում կոնկրետ տրված չէ:
Հա , ի դեպ , խորհրդի կարգով, շատ լավ համալսարան է, անպայման փորձեք ընդունվել

----------


## Alina96

շնորհակալ եմ մանրամասների և խորհրդի համար,անպայման փորձելու եմ)

----------


## armatura

Ակումբում կան AUA BS Computational Science սովորողներ? Ինչ տպավորություններ ունեք ձեր կրթությունից, ինչ հիմնական սքիլլներ է տալիս ու ինչ հեռանկարներ է բացում? Ներառում է արդյոք ստաժորություն (internship) տեղական IT ընկերություներում?

----------

